# nfs export und RW Rechte beim Import

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen  Server auch mit nfs laufen.

cat /etc/exports 

# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

/video0 192.168.3.1/24(rw,no_subtree_check,root_squash,async,squash_uids=101)

/home/samba 192.168.3.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async,no_subtree_check)

/mnt/gentoo32 192.168.3.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)

#/mnt/gentoo32 192.168.3.1/24(ro,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)

/usr/portage 192.168.3.1/24(ro,no_subtree_check)

/mnt/samba 192.168.3.1/24(ro,all_squash,no_subtree_check)

#/video0 192.168.3.1/24(rw,async,all_squash,anonuid=99,anongid=99)

#/home/samba 192.168.3.1/24(rw,async,all_squash,anonuid=99,anongid=99)

Nun mount ich das auf einer remote Maschine. Leider bekomme ich dort nur Leserechter als ein User ungleich root.

Irgendwie verstehe ich das mit anonuid=99,anongid=99 nicht mehr.

Auf meinem alten Client Rechner hatte ich es so gelöst, daß ich die Nutzer ID's von Server und Client angepaßt hatte.

Das bringt mir nun andere Berechtigungsprobleme. Deshalb habe ich es wieder zurückgesetzt.

Kann mir das bitte mal jemand erklären?

G. R.

----------

## disi

Hast du vielleicht ein aehnliches Problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-815826-highlight-.html

----------

